# Need Help with Homelite String trimmer UT-15133



## Calvy (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a Homelite String trimmer, ZR 825sba model # UT-15133 25cc. This unit is approximately 8 - 9 years old. The unit was working perfectly until it suddenly shut off. I was using as I normally do, edging my yard and trimming weeds. Without any notice it shut off, as if I hit the kill switch. I have not been able to get it to sputter or sound like it wanted to start. I checked the fuel and spark. The carb appeared to be getting fuel. The unit had no spark. I checked the kill switch and wiring. All appeared to be okay. I have determined the problem is more than likely my ignition module. I attempted to tear down the unit. The ignition module appears be located under the red shroud covering near the pull start rope. In order to take the red shroud covering off, you first have to remove the clutch & drum assembly. The clutch assembly spins freely and there are no screws, bolts, clamps or anything securing it. However, I can't get it off. I have tried prying it off and tapping with a hammer hoping it will jar loose somehow. So far it hasn't budged. Does anyone have any ideas of how to take this off? Thanks for any suggestions.

I have included a diagram if you care to look. Item # Z.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The is a torx screw that is accessed through the hole in the center of the clutch drum (where the shaft goes). It most likely is T20 Torx but could be a T15.


----------



## Calvy (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestion. I will try this later this week. 

Calvn,


----------



## Calvy (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestion. I will try this later this week.


----------



## mrgomez312 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am having the same problem that Calvy is having except that I figured the torx problem out, turned it until it wouldn't come out any further. I would just spin inside of the housing. Nothing is coming loose. If you have any pointers or if you could let me know where I am being stupid, I would greatly appreciate that...... By the way this message is for Hankster (or anyone who knows how to do it.)
Thanks, Mike


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

*rope trick*

The trick is to hold the piston still while you use the T20 Torx screwdriver to remove the screw in the recessed part of the drum.
Remove sparkplug, stuff some clean rope, like starter rope, into the cylinder, then remove the screw CCW, the rope will prevent the piston from turning over.
Be careful to keep track of the order of the washers as you disassemble.
hope this helps,
thanks,


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

mrgomez312 said:


> I am having the same problem that Calvy is having except that I figured the torx problem out, turned it until it wouldn't come out any further. I would just spin inside of the housing. Nothing is coming loose. If you have any pointers or if you could let me know where I am being stupid, I would greatly appreciate that...... By the way this message is for Hankster (or anyone who knows how to do it.)
> Thanks, Mike



mike i need to know more details of the problem sounds like the screw is not releasing from the shaft


----------



## mrgomez312 (Jan 4, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks Glen, I will try that. and to Lawnmower, it is a Ryobi straight shaft weedeater. I have gotten the screw to come loose but it will not come out of the "Drum and Connector" It seems like the connector opening is smaller than the torx screw. I can get it to the point where I can see the clutch gaps and the washer (about 1/4 inch from the starter housing) If you have any other suggestions than I am all ears.
thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The screw will not come out of the drum. Once the screw is loose the drum will come right off. Sounds like you do not have the screw fully loose. Maybe look down the hole in the drum and make sure you didn't strip out the head of the screw?


----------

